# Makita, #1 in my book



## PineInTheAsh

I agree strongly.

Makita is a brand that seems to run just under the radar.

Their hot dog air compressors are top quality and 
my Mak ROS has been a powerful workhorse for years.

BTW, I recently installed a Freud thin kerf blade on an inexpensive Skil saw-it cuts like everything's melting butter.

When I find brands I can trust-I'm a buyer. No matter the price.

Life's too short.


----------



## a1Jim

good review


----------



## EricWrights

it cuts like everything's melting butter.

Haha i like your comparison.


----------



## longgone

I have the Makita 18 volt lithium Circular saw and jig saw. They both are excellent saws andcan't be beat, especially since I do not cut all day with them. Also own 2 makita lithium drills and they are top notch.


----------



## abuck

Thanks for the review
I am in the market for a new circ saw and had my mind set on milwaukee. I think that I will take another look at makita.


----------



## EricWrights

Here is the review for Makita Vs Milwaukee.

$177 - Makita 5007MGA 7-1/4-Inch 15 Amp Magnesium Circular Saw


http://rockwellsonicrafter.com/tools-468240-B000RQ68V2-Makita_5007MGA_7_14_Inch_Magnesium_Circular_Saw_with_LED_Lights_and_Electric_Brake

Great Power, Low Noise, No Vibration, Quick Stop Blade and Oversized Lever controls.

However, It's a bit dangerous.

It is powerful, but binds real easy and kicks back like nothin' I've ever seen. I'm afraid to use it. The blade is very thin kerf and the teeth are flush with the plane of the blade, so you should try a bit more agressive blade. All the adjustment are positive and easy to use. Can't really use the guard lever because it takes your hand off the second grip, making it scary once again. Oh, the foot is super solid.

+----------------------------------------------------------+

And its competitor Milwaukee.
$99 - Milwaukee 6390-21 Tilt-Lok 15 Amp 7-1/4-Inch Circular Saw


http://rockwellsonicrafter.com/tools-468240-B0000222UX-Milwaukee_6390_21_Tilt_Lok_15_Amp_7_14_Inch_Circular_Saw

The tool-less ability to change the base plate angle as needed;

The POWER. It cuts wet framing lumber and quarter sawn white oak with equal ease;

With all that power, I have not experienced any binding, stalling, kicking, burning etc;

The tilt lock handle is fantastic. I cannot conceive of using a saw without it now that I have it;

The blade that came with the saw is quite good.

Though the case is huge, it is sturdy and protects the saw very well.

+---------------------------------------+

Consider the price $177 vs $99. Now It's time for You to decide.


----------



## TThomas

good review…I'm in the market for a new saw now and will have to look at this one…like abuck I was thinking about getting the Milwaukee


----------



## lumberknowledgist

I have the corded Milwaukee (borrowed from a friend) right now and have been using it to break down sheet goods for chicken coop and built-ins projects and it is an absolute pleasure to use. I have used the angle adjustment for 45's, very quick and accurate. I also love the depth adjustment system, again very easy, fast and accurate.

With a thin kerf blade, and a good 8+ foot straight edge, I am getting extremely clean and straight cuts through 3/4" poplar ply with no tear out and no need for finish cuts. The saw is so powerful I ended up ripping/cross cutting pressure treated 2×8's down to make better use of materials for some outdoor projects.

Bottom line - excellent saw, I will be buying one. Blows my (smaller) 18v Dewalt away.


----------



## Ottis

I have the Porter cable in a left hand cut. I use the left handed one even though I am right handed and use it right handed. I do this because I grew up using a skil worm gear…and I like to be able to see the blade when I cut. I NEVER liked leaning over my saw to watch the cut line. I like many of the features these two saws have, and when my P/C wears out…I may look at them. I know that Milwaukee makes a corded left handed saw, does Makita ?


----------



## JMG

The kick back you are experiencing from the Makita saw is probably from the blade you are using. The blade that comes with the saw is not a very high quality blade. Like I said in my review, I reccomend the Diablo blade by Freud. This blade drastically reduces kickback. Also I have used my Makita ripping and crosscutting boards 40-50 hours a week for about 7 years now and haven't experienced any problems with it. I recall ripping 2×8 lumber all day long to make extra 2×4's that we fell short on. I also have ripped plenty of treated 2×10's to create the proper slope on many decks I have built that were supported by block pillars. Still cuttin' strong.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

You can look at the rest then buy the best makita in it's price range is the tops.Presto is impossibly expensive I can't see it myself. And Dewalt is getting worse by the day. so I agree with you.Alistair


----------



## JMG

Don, to answer your question about the left-handed Makita, yes they do make one, or they did. Model #5007NLK has been discontinued. The only left-handed saws they still make are cordless or 5 1/2" saws. You might be able to find a reconditioned one from Makita or find one on e-bay.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Makita is a good brand, I been looking at that saw for framing houses.


----------



## JMG

You cannot have a better saw for framing houses, this one beats em all. It takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'


----------



## rimfire7891

Used Makita for 40 years, was available in NZ before it was in North America. The walls on my shop shudder if I bring in any other color other than Makita turquoise for power hand tools. Have looked at others however it always seems to come down to Makita after some research.

Thanks jb


----------



## mich

Thanks for the review. Great !!!
And I'll definitely buy one one day. (... -sob- , when it's available here)


----------



## sillac

Great review and good info. Thanks to all, Steve in Oregon


----------

